# BMW Auto Lease Programs - December 2009



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> What's your sale price v. msrp? Always negotiate sale price before you talk lease/finance.


Ooops, forgot to list those. After reading this board for so many years you'd think I'd know . . .

MSRP $45,600

Sale price: $38.5 (incl starting at invoice, $42,250, then subtract $2.5k Holiday Cash, $1.25k "free automatic")

And I was just told that the 00235 MF is because I didn't finanance my last BMW through BMW FS, otherwise I'd get the 00205. True or?

As it's an '09, the residual is: 55% (True?)

It would be so nice if Tarry had just published the '09 values too!


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

zedd said:


> Hi Tarry,
> 
> Im looking for MY2009 December lease rates for 335 sedans and X5 3.0/4.8. Can you please post those - Greatly appreciated.


Terry, can you please post the 2009 model lease rates for 3 and 5 series?

thanks!


----------



## initialD (Dec 27, 2009)

*Is this a good lease deal?*

First time leasing.... so just learned some lessons at the local dealer today. What do u experts think of this deal:

Car:
-335i Coupe, 2010
-M-sport
-Metallic paint
-Premium
-Ipod adapter
-Navigation
-Heated seats
-Paddle shifters
-Steptronic
-Comfort access

Lease terms:

Term: 36 months, 10k per year
Residual: 62%
Cash down: $2500 (Holiday credit)
Money factor: 0.00225
Acquisition fee: $925 (I know, marked-up from $795, but the general manager/financing head wont budge)

MSRP: $54400
Cap cost: $51000
Cash cap reduction: $963
Adjusted cap cost: $50961
Total monthly paymet: $730, base monthly rental: $669

Supposedly, the $2500 covers the 'Initial fee' and 'annual fee'.

I am seriously consider this deal, but want to know if its a fair deal or not, especially since I found out they jacked up the acquisition fee (they tried to hide it...). The car is in the lot & ready to go. Should I negotiate more milage, like 12k? I was shooting for $700 or so.....

Thanks, & hopefully I will take this baby home soon!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

enthusiastdre said:


> Tarry,
> 
> Could you post the Mini rates as well?
> 
> Thanks for all that you do.


*Mini Cooper Auto Lease Programs - Effective December 2009*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your Mini dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 Mini Cooper Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper S Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper John Cooper Works Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Clubman Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Clubman S Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Clubman John Cooper Works Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Convertible S * 
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Convertible John Cooper Works* 
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms_

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used Mini Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!

Special lease programs for other makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## hblatt1 (Jan 5, 2010)

*January 2010 Lease Rates*

Any chance we can get the January 2010 lease rates? I know they just came out, but I am about to lease on and want to know if anything has changed. Also, is it possible to get the rates on 09 Models? I am going to lease either a 2009 328 Convertible or 335 Coupe. Thanks.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

2010 January rates are up - http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/LeaseOffers.aspx. Valid through 3/1/10.

Looks like the residual on my 2010 335i vert is up 2% .


----------



## hblatt1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I followed that link to the BMW website, thank you. It shows lease payments for a car with premium and auto. I was hoping to see the money factors and residuals and if there was any cash incentive like the $2500 Holiday Cash BMW had. Also I am buying a 2009 and hoped to find out if there was a difference in MF and Resid between the 2010 and 09s.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

hblatt1 said:


> I followed that link to the BMW website, thank you. It shows lease payments for a car with premium and auto. I was hoping to see the money factors and residuals and if there was any cash incentive like the $2500 Holiday Cash BMW had. Also I am buying a 2009 and hoped to find out if there was a difference in MF and Resid between the 2010 and 09s.


I did too, but need lease/finance rates and availability of credits if any?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> 2010 January rates are up - http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/LeaseOffers.aspx. Valid through 3/1/10.
> 
> Looks like the residual on my 2010 335i vert is up 2% .


Good for you and bad for me. I am thinking about an E60 to replace my E90....rates and residuals got worse for them. Maybe things will shape up in my favor in April, May, June right before F10 launch. :dunno:


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Good for you and bad for me. I am thinking about an E60 to replace my E90....rates and residuals got worse for them. Maybe things will shape up in my favor in April, May, June right before F10 launch. :dunno:


Sorry but where do you see the exact mf's and residuals for Jan 2010 there? I followed the link but just found 'representative deals' based on msrp, etc.


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Bart001 said:


> Sorry but where do you see the exact mf's and residuals for Jan 2010 there? I followed the link but just found 'representative deals' based on msrp, etc.


You can figure out the residual for the listed cars quite easily.

535i/528i - 59% at 15k (62% at 10k), in December was 58% at 15k
550i - 40% at 15k (43% at 10k), in December was 57% at 15k

So if you were wanting a 550i, your residual just dropped like a rock. I'm guessing they have decreased the MF to compensate.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Does it imply 335i coupe is 63%?


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

zibawala said:


> Does it imply 335i coupe is 63%?


if using 10,000 miles per year. I think you have to subtract 1% for 12,000 miles and 3% for 15,000 miles


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Yay-Z said:


> if using 10,000 miles per year. I think you have to subtract 1% for 12,000 miles and 3% for 15,000 miles


Yay, so 63% is for 10k miles, and lower by 1 and 3% for 12k and 15k! Am I right?Z-


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

zibawala said:


> Yay, so 63% is for 10k miles, and lower by 1 and 3% for 12k and 15k! Am I right?Z-


Yes that is what it appears to be for the 335i coupe, but I would wait for numbers to come out first though


----------



## hblatt1 (Jan 5, 2010)

How can I get the lease rates on the 2009 Models, I want to buy an 09 executive demo. Also, does anyone know if the $1500/$2500 cash is, in fact, gone. Its not on the website, but I've heard different answers from different dealers.


----------

